# HIRCR Mini Scale discussion.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The other thread grew way too long! Please give your input for Trey's review.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think we should run 3 classes. on-road, 2wd and 4wd.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

We haven't seen a lot of interest in 2wd yet. Where do the Rally cars fit in? There seems to be a small group of those guys interested and you know the saying.."build it and they will come".


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> i think we should run 3 classes. on-road, 2wd and 4wd.


MiniZ has a good turn out. So does the M18 class and now offroad 18th scale.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Mini Z looks like so much fun, I'm still trying to get my hands on one cheap.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> We haven't seen a lot of interest in 2wd yet. Where do the Rally cars fit in? There seems to be a small group of those guys interested and you know the saying.."build it and they will come".


Seems to be growing and Danny at THRC has alot of guys running them...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok so take out 2wd and add in mini z


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

BTW i think rally fits in on-road


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> BTW i think rally fits in on-road


I don't think so. Maybe if we limit the size of the jumps, but the rally cars don't handle the big jumps like the true offroaders do.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Which brings me to a point. Trey was wanting ideas for the next off road track. I had suggested a larger, farther jump. If you have any thoughts spit them out.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Which brings me to a point. Trey was wanting ideas for the next off road track. I had suggested a larger, farther jump. If you have any thoughts spit them out.


Oh yea! Bigger, farther, YES!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*HIRCR RCP tech thread*

THE DREAM! This is meant as a fictional read and if it becomes reality, WOW!

Ok I'll start this and probably make a big deal out of it but______________! 
Mini scale racing offers a huge variety of options in vehicles, options, offroad, onroad, stock, mod, scale and on and on. All this and its cheap and can easily be indoors. HIRCR offers this in what I'll call its smallest useable(raceable) scenario. At its max we can offer a track set up every 2 weeks sized at about 30'X40' usually and a little bigger(50ft) if needed. Lanes are about 50" wide and buy the numbers means there is plenty of room but when a modified mini scale is going at a unrealistic speed of say 25mph(300mph scale speed??) room is scarce!! Brushless is super cool and fits in great but will of course need to be equalized with non BL's. HIRCR believes that a race is a race no matter what your racing. So we have unlimited possibilties almost and limited time to do it in. Can HIRCR compete with a full blown shop with full time track or in other words handle all the possible classes and racers? NO, big fat giant NO! Do we want to attempt it and offer sub standard racing, maybe! but NO again! So here its is, HIRCR means Trey, and I'll race anyone and have no concerns about what they got. Similar cars of course but if I think my small block can whoop your big block or vice versa then get down with it. I really liked this past Sat with 3 classes. Enter what ya want(same scale) in whatever class. Indoor RCP has a unique way of equalizing the field and on those few occasions when it does not we rely on the honour system and slow that driver down with radio settings or ESC settings. Could a cheater still win this way? Yep, but I'd rather race a cheater than not race at all. OK, DREAM OVER! Lets hear some ideas on HIRCR style racing. Keep in mind that in the near future we could possibly have other similar tracks(another dream of mine!!!) as an outlet for further more realistic possibilities. Possibilty of city wide competitions and so on in all kinds of racing styles. Let it rip and lets grow what will be the greatest thing for RC since it began. Mini scale indoors!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry Gary, that took me awhile. Combine em or whatever. I'm gonna go eat!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Sorry Gary, that took me awhile. Combine em or whatever. I'm gonna go eat!!!


I never tried that before. Wish me luck! lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I messed it up. Start it again and Ill delet this one.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

You can start with the 3 class system talked about earlier. If 4 cars show up that want to form a special class, say RC18R's, then let them. I say try to stay flexible and we get to stay longer.
Within reason of course.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

guff i said rally fits in ON-road. not off road.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

This will be fine. To many post to just delete. Let it ride.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> guff i said rally fits in ON-road. not off road.


Doh, sorry.

I agree with David, let's stay flexible and see who shows up.

Trey- Your results page needs some cleaning or restructuring. It took me a while to find the current results.

Biff- Lose the BL so you might be able to count a lap or 2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> This will be fine. To many post to just delete. Let it ride.


If thats what you want, I'd prefere to start over to get rid of some dribble!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Biff- Lose the BL so you might be able to count a lap or 2


Next week Ill be ordering a Spy ESC and some kind of motor. I dont know what yet. Thats what I REALLY want to know! What motor to run in 18B!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

does BL really have an effect on lap counting?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Look what I went and did


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> does BL really have an effect on lap counting?


Just an guess after 14 years racing RC Cars, I knew I was overgeared causing a high amp draw. Add in the all the drag my drivetrain was adding to the amp draw, I'm really surprised I didnt burn the building down.

I doubt the BL system had anything to do with it. Just my learning curve about something new.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> does BL really have an effect on lap counting?


Maybe. Gary's car wouldn't count no matter what they did. Even switching to different transponders it still wouldn't count. It seems that it's somehow related to an electrical interference of some sort.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Look what I went and did


Drank a Bud Light? 

I was waiting for someone to slick their tires before I tried it. Really firm foams and belting the tires should help, and for a traction compound, a mixture of Simple Green and 99% rubbing alcohol works!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm hoping to not need any traction compound. The knobbied tires worked great so I was a bit hesitant to make slicks, but what the hell...if we don't experiment we won't improve right?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey Guff... if they don't work, you can alway borrow from the faster and quieter Minnie Mouse Hummer!!!
Minnie Mouse Hummer....did I say that?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I'm hoping to not need any traction compound. The knobbied tires worked great so I was a bit hesitant to make slicks, but what the hell...if we don't experiment we won't improve right?


Simple Green and alky is a cleaner! 

It was used before at a certain offroad track and I used it yesterday! It works, its clean and its safe for the RCP! Dont tell anyone though...


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh I know Biff. I know Simple Green quite well. My point was that I'm hoping to not have to use anything on the tires.

I balded the tires at my dads house, he has this rad set of tools 

Including a belt sander. After I did the tires, I put both my truck and Gwen's Mickey Mouse Hummer on his counter top. I pushed Gwen's truck sideways seeing how good the tires 'bit' moving sideways, my new slicks have a considerable amount MORE resistance (to sliding sideways) then hers.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i did that to my tires a LONG time ago. you cant even tell that they were once off road tires.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I propose that we continue with things as they are......seemed to work fine and everyone was just glad to be racing, rather than complaining about whether brushless was cheating against brushless. Just let people run-what-they-brung for now.....even 2wd w/4wd. AND, when the time comes, if we have enough people with stock motors, brushless, brushed, 2wd, 4wd, mini-z, etc.......we split the classes as necessary.

My only suggestion is that I need to build some more of those small ramps, make a larger double to get some "oohs" and "aahhs", and by god, somebody by a freakin 18R so that we can make a stinkin class to race!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

CV we need to get together and make some ramps. ive got plenty of wood carpet and PVC. 

PM me if interested


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

i'm glad there was a good turnout saturday.lets just hope the turnouts keep up so the off-road takes.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, I think y'all are getting too worked up about nuthin'. If one guy shows up with a Mini-T, gotta run with the 4wd. If 6 guys show up with them, then you have a class and can run it. I think an 18R class would be cool, but if you only have one (CV) then you gotta run against the X-rays! If 5 or 6 show up, then you have a class. The key is to be flexible. Mo people is mo better IMO, unless it gets so big we're running till midnight. At that point you can rethink things. As far as motors, I don't think you need to split anything there. Trey and Biff can tell you, most of us were as fast or faster with the Stock Mini-Z's as we were with the FET cars. You can absolutely overpower a car on a small RCP track.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I would be happy to run the 18R with the M18's, but Trey didn't want me to for some reason......I guess he thought it would tear up an M18 if I hit it or something.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I would be happy to run the 18R with the M18's, but Trey didn't want me to for some reason......I guess he thought it would tear up an M18 if I hit it or something.


Speed bump


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Speed bump


LMAO!

Nail on the head bro! 

Team "Special Forces"!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

chris i think your right on the money keep it simple and have fun it will work out on its own when more people come!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry Courtney did not mean to make ya think you could not run it!! I assumed you were wanting to run another class with the 3 cars we had. Time was tight. You are welcome to run it with the m18's. I have actually put that on the web site in the rules section. OK


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

OHH.......gotcha.....I didn't really have it ready yet anyway, I had just taken it out of the box.

Looking forward to running it next time though.......I hear you're not too fond of yours.....why is that? Is it that you prefer a car that turns instead of slides around the corners?

And PS......we'll see about that "speed bump" thing! I was getting the hang of turning some fast laps with that car very quickly!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Still like the speed bump thing!

"Team Cold Dead Eyes"


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Got the Mamba in today. I think I will put it together tonight without all of the hopups I ordered!! WoooHoooo!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

david.......you intersted in some aluminim arms and shock towers for your 18? I've got this auction coming, and I'm gonna be selling the towers, arms, and dogbones.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=010&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=200119965214&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I am.



Courtney Vaughan said:


> david.......you intersted in some aluminim arms and shock towers for your 18? I've got this auction coming, and I'm gonna be selling the towers, arms, and dogbones.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=010&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=200119965214&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

CV you want that body?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yep.....keepin it


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm gettin ready for the run what ya brung action also! Still luv my Vendetta but I'm getting my M18 a big brother T to look up to. Thats all I'm saying accept I'm a madman! And its all ya'lls fault!:spineyes:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I seriously thought about the M18T, but I wanted a buggy. I'm really happy with XRays cars!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

How are the M18's handling out there? I have been lurking around Ebay for an 18T (Im partial to trucks and Associated) to mess around the apartment with and to occasionally come out and race (Ill be driving from Nacogdoches). So what does everybody think about them? Hopefully I will be able to pick one up from ebay here soon so I can join in on the fun. Now that my dad is back from his heart problems I can get back into the action of RC...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> How are the M18's handling out there? I have been lurking around Ebay for an 18T (Im partial to trucks and Associated) to mess around the apartment with and to occasionally come out and race (Ill be driving from Nacogdoches). So what does everybody think about them? Hopefully I will be able to pick one up from ebay here soon so I can join in on the fun. Now that my dad is back from his heart problems I can get back into the action of RC...


I dont belive weve had a M18T yet Lloyd. Your Dad's doing ok?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, Loyd's talking about the AE 18T. CV just got a new one. He had one, got a Vendetta, then went back to the 18T. David just got one and I have one on the way, although I'll probably switch it back to a buggy. Biff had issues with the 18B chewing outdrives with his BL setup, CVD's are supposed to cure the problem. Somebody had a shock leakage problem, but I haven't heard that consistently.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

If I can pick one up off of Ebay ill have an 18T to test on the track. Ya dads doing ok, auctually he is doing ok enough that I went to see him on spring break and he had himself a new 07 Toyota Tundra 5.7 in the driveway.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, Loyd's talking about the AE 18T. CV just got a new one. He had one, got a Vendetta, then went back to the 18T. David just got one and I have one on the way, although I'll probably switch it back to a buggy. Biff had issues with the 18B chewing outdrives with his BL setup, CVD's are supposed to cure the problem. Somebody had a shock leakage problem, but I haven't heard that consistently.


Not the outdrive but the other end.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> If I can pick one up off of Ebay ill have an 18T to test on the track. Ya dads doing ok, auctually he is doing ok enough that I went to see him on spring break and he had himself a new 07 Toyota Tundra 5.7 in the driveway.


Thank God.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Loyd! Glad things are looking better for your Dad. Missed your post the other day. Update on HIRCR, big whoops section has been covered with green carpet so it should take the edge off. Courtney if its ok with you I'm going to take the side off your whoop section so we can use it more freely.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Trey,



I'm going to get those jumps that I made and bring them to you. The ones that are over at M&M. They are small, light, and will work real well for indoor off road.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

They're yours Trey........do whatever you need to make the track as good as it can be.



madf1man said:


> Hey Loyd! Glad things are looking better for your Dad. Missed your post the other day. Update on HIRCR, big whoops section has been covered with green carpet so it should take the edge off. Courtney if its ok with you I'm going to take the side off your whoop section so we can use it more freely.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have just ordered another Vendetta ST to use as a rental unit. They are just to much fun! I will also be putting together the other M18 for the same purpose. Something a new racer can come race with and see what they like. I am very close to posting some more specific rules on the site. Something to help the new guys out. No big changes or anything just more info and classes. I feel we already have enough racers to do it and it sounds like more are on the way. As requested before I need help on fri nights to build the track. Can't give ya anything for it other than free practice that night and maybe dinner. Oh and the satisfaction of building the track!!!! Nothing to late would be needed. Tracks can be complete by about 6pm and practice till about 9pm.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

madf1man said:


> I have just ordered another Vendetta ST to use as a rental unit. They are just to much fun! I will also be putting together the other M18 for the same purpose. Something a new racer can come race with and see what they like. I am very close to posting some more specific rules on the site. Something to help the new guys out. No big changes or anything just more info and classes. I feel we already have enough racers to do it and it sounds like more are on the way. As requested before I need help on fri nights to build the track. Can't give ya anything for it other than free practice that night and maybe dinner. Oh and the satisfaction of building the track!!!! Nothing to late would be needed. Tracks can be complete by about 6pm and practice till about 9pm.


Excellent idea on the rental unit Trey. Don't forget batteries and maybe another charger.

As for the rules, that's not a bad idea either. I suggest maybe giving some of the other pages a facelift as well, you have some pretty old stuff on there such as on the results page and the pictures page. Just a suggestion.

Barring any unforseen issues that arrise you can't count me in for Friday evenings, just keep in mind I don't get off until 6.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll also be sprucing up the site soon with the newer pictures and more info. I just hate sitting at a computer. Next race I paln on having a 6ft table top style jump with some room on the down side before the turn for something different.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Great ideas Trey. Unfortunately I am going to be a part timer meaning not an every weeker. As for the track help, it conflicts with an every Friday night meeting that I attend. 

What would be great is if we get enough on roaders to break it out into two classes so us "lower-skilled" drivers would compete with ourselves.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

If things stay the same as this weekend, Kyle and i will also be runnning on road so that's 2 more. May be able to split to 2 heats. 

With the run what ya brung rules, does 6 cells in the onroads matter? I am gonna be buying batteries and having all 6 cells would just be easier.

Greg


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

gkcontra said:


> If things stay the same as this weekend, Kyle and i will also be runnning on road so that's 2 more. May be able to split to 2 heats.
> 
> With the run what ya brung rules, does 6 cells in the onroads matter? I am gonna be buying batteries and having all 6 cells would just be easier.
> 
> Greg


I just realized who you are! lol. Sorry about that, sometimes Im really slow.  I hadnt put handle to the person untill just now. Im a goof! lol

6 cell in onroad is cool! Dont sweat it.

What I really want to talk about is your first setence up above. You and Kyle stuck around after the races for our little meeting. You think were on the right track to growing the hobby? Im as guilty as the next guy for worshipping our own "Sacred Cows" and sometimes ignoring the obvious. A paradigm thing I guess.

Growing the hobby is what were about. Need all the help possible!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Web site has been updated. Pics and rules section along with the front page. I'll go back in a little while and add some more info to the rules. Ck em and see what ya'll think. Tryin to cover all possible scenarios in the easiest way.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Looks good Trey. Just like always, flexibility is the key.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Gary said:


> What I really want to talk about is your first setence up above. You and Kyle stuck around after the races for our little meeting. You think were on the right track to growing the hobby?


I think everything discussed is the way to go. Up above where I said if all stays the same, I meant the numbers, add 2 more to the 7 onroaders and we could have 2 heats.

Another important thing to consider is bringing out new people, in several of the threads people mention having kids and extra vehicles they can run, to which I say, "BRING THEM OUT". The more poeple we get that want to have fun, the better it will be.

Kyle and I both took a thumping, but it didn't matter, it was all in fun! He went on constantly about it all weekend, and to me that was the best.

Greg


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

gkcontra said:


> Kyle and I both took a thumping, but it didn't matter, it was all in fun! He went on constantly about it all weekend, and to me that was the best.
> 
> Greg


That won't last long. After a few races I can see Kyle doing the thumping. Been there done that. I've had my tail kicked by more kids then I care to remember.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

gkcontra said:


> I think everything discussed is the way to go. Up above where I said if all stays the same, I meant the numbers, add 2 more to the 7 onroaders and we could have 2 heats.
> 
> Another important thing to consider is bringing out new people, in several of the threads people mention having kids and extra vehicles they can run, to which I say, "BRING THEM OUT". The more poeple we get that want to have fun, the better it will be.
> 
> ...


Yup!


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Gregg, you were driving that Blue truck pretty darn good, for never racing on that track before.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Trey the site looks good!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, I am just pumped about this mini stuff. I was thinking about it on the way to work today that Saturday reminded me of the good ole days. I am "outreaching" to a couple of friends that used to race, by "attraction" not "promotion", meaning I sent a link to the racing results about how I was dead last but had a blast. I also sent a link to the main page to give them an idea of what it is about. My old buddy Mike Gatewood has already mentioned that he would like to head out and give it a shot. 

Mini racing, I believe, has the capability of becoming big. It is affordable and fun.

Now, to convince the Warden of another pass very soon.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Glad ya enjoyed it. Thanks for spreading the word.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ronborsk said:


> Well, I am just pumped about this mini stuff. I was thinking about it on the way to work today that Saturday reminded me of the good ole days. I am "outreaching" to a couple of friends that used to race, by "attraction" not "promotion", meaning I sent a link to the racing results about how I was dead last but had a blast. I also sent a link to the main page to give them an idea of what it is about. My old buddy Mike Gatewood has already mentioned that he would like to head out and give it a shot.
> 
> Mini racing, I believe, has the capability of becoming big. It is affordable and fun.
> 
> Now, to convince the Warden of another pass very soon.


Tell Mike that we'll set him up with a "loaner" car to race...just come on out.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronborsk said:


> Well, I am just pumped about this mini stuff. I was thinking about it on the way to work today that Saturday reminded me of the good ole days. I am "outreaching" to a couple of friends that used to race, by "attraction" not "promotion", meaning I sent a link to the racing results about how I was dead last but had a blast. I also sent a link to the main page to give them an idea of what it is about. My old buddy Mike Gatewood has already mentioned that he would like to head out and give it a shot.
> 
> Mini racing, I believe, has the capability of becoming big. It is affordable and fun.
> 
> Now, to convince the Warden of another pass very soon.


A handfull of guys in Houston had the foresight to realize MiniScale is most likely the future of racing. DanTHRC and Trey had me sold from the beginning!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*The table top!*

About 8ft long from top of ramp to top of ramp. 2ft high. At speed with modified easy to clear table top and hit landing ramp smooth as silk. Shorter approach in or slower speed hitting table took some finese for some reason?? Was going to put a ramp on the table also but I was skeered to. Building 2 more ramps about half the size of last race now. Can't wait to race em!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! I'm all for big jumps and losing those "waffle boreds".


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what are "waffle boards?"


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey, hey, hey, the waffle boards keep the stock ones in it.


----------

